# Cleat compatibility for Look PP206



## Groosome (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi guys,
I registered ages ago but I think this is my 1st post. I have a 2nd hand bike and the cleats are basically dead now - 1 is cracked and both are worn down. I plan to get a replacement pair and wondered if I can use Shimano cleats on my Look PP206 pedals which I understand are designed for Delta cleats.

If I can use these it would be good because I imagine the raised tabs would help protect the main body of the cleats when walking.

If not, I'm assuming I have to buy these since they look the most similar to what I have.

I'm unsure after reading varying info. I happen to have Shimano shoes.
Thanks for any info


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

You need the LOOK delta cleats.

Here's the real thing, cheaper than your link.

wiggle.com | Look Delta Cleats | Pedal Cleats


----------



## Groosome (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for confirming. I was going to order the Wellgo ones just because they're nearby and with shipping it is actually cheaper anyway. I'll see how they last... not that they're made for walking but my next purchase might be some touring pedals and walkable shoes


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Groosome said:


> I was going to order the Wellgo ones just because they're nearby and with shipping it is actually cheaper anyway.


I would stay away from imitation cleats for old (pre-Keo Delta) Look pedals. Believe me, I've tried almost all of them and have found that the aggravation is not worth the savings. Hold on to those PP-206s--light-weight, and they last forever. Bottom line: Get Look Delta cleats, perhaps 2 or 3 pair.


----------



## Groosome (Jan 17, 2009)

What problems might I expect? I already hit the Buy button :/ Anyway, worst case it's $15 delivered.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Not all of these together, but here's a list of possibles: Less-than-smooth in and out, squeaking (no teflon anti-squeak strip front or back), very rapid wear, substandard screws (easily stripped) and washers (easily bent), curvature not well-matched to most road shoes. But no big deal--$15 is not all that much, so just use them. Go easy on the mounting screws, and spraying the cleats with Pledge furniture polish or sth. similar reduces the squeak.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

wim pretty well covered it. Those cleats might work fine for you. When they wear out, replace. I haven't had so much trouble with the off-brand cleats, but I may be more tolerant of the squeaking than most riders are.

Since you mentioned some concern about walking, I suggest getting a pair of these:







Kool Kover Look Delta Cleat Covers - Brands Cycle and Fitness
I've been riding old-style Looks for decades, and these covers make life easier. I leave them on the shoes at all times unless I'm actually riding. When I get on the bike the covers go in a pocket or seat bag, then go right back on the shoes when I get off the bike. Makes walking easier and safer, and the cleats last longer, too. Might be enough for you to avoid the pedal-switching, depending on how much walking you expect to do.


----------

